# Artists you've seen live



## Xero108 (Nov 1, 2008)

Post your list!

The Rolling Stones
Mika
The Flashbulb
George Michael
Mithra
Helico Bacter

That's about it for me.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 1, 2008)

The Dreaming
The Birthday Massacre
Explosions in the Sky
Michael Buble*
Carrie Underwood*
Marco Antonio Solis*
Jonas Brothers*

* - for free because I worked at the venue.


----------



## valkura (Nov 1, 2008)

Seether.  Was free.  (And good. )


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> Explosions in the Sky



*gasp* Lucky you! I'd definitely go see them if they came to Montreal!


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 1, 2008)

my list is really long... i really like concerts. lots were at Warped Tour, i'll put an asterisk.

Crucial 777 [like four times. they're a local Christian Hardcore/Screamo band. me and my brother used to run their street team]
Three Cord Wonder [twice. a Christian punk-ish band from the Denver area. i saw them once, loved them, and then went to their last concert ever before the band ended]
Quietdrive
Take Over Tuesday [they're another local band]
Spondee [again, local]
Marbonnet [more local stuff]
The Summer Set
We Shot the Moon
Allred
Say Anything [twice] *
Cobra Starship *
Katy Perry *
Angels and Airwaves * [it was at Warped Tour, we were tired, and i was sitting off in the back of the crowd]
Set Your Goals * [i just saw the end of their set]
Forever the Sickest Kids
The Rocket Summer [twice]
The Matches [twice]
Valencia
Sonny
All Time Low
Playradioplay!
The Spill Canvas
The Status
Bayside
Last Serenade
Daphne Loves Derby
Polysics [they're from Japan and they're crazy]
The Secret Handshake
Young Love
hellogoodbye
Phantom Planet
The Morning Light
1997 *
Maylene and the Sons of Disaster *
Gym Class Heroes * [i was WAY in the back of the crowd for this one]
Family Force Five * [we only stayed for a couple minutes... they're not my style]
The Devil Wears Prada * [again, only stayed for a little... one of my friends wanted to hardcore dance]
Nyr Lif [another local band... i went to middle school with them]
3OH!3 *
Eve 6
Love You Long Time [they're not very good]
Jimmy Eat World
Paramore
Dear and the Headlights
Riders in the Sky [they did the music for Toy Story 2, like the theme for Woody's Round-Up. they performed at the Hollywood Bowl for last year's 4th of July Extravaganza]

that's all i can think of at the moment, there might have been more.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Nov 1, 2008)

Staind
Three Days Grace
SOiL
Type O Negative
Celtic Frost 
Brand New Sin


----------



## Takun (Nov 2, 2008)

None worth noting.  Only band I like that was in Iowa near me was Modest Mouse and the fucking storm ruined that for me.... >.>


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 2, 2008)

The only bands I've seen live are a few local bands, who I can't remember the names to (go figure).  I almost saw The Killers! ...but the tickets were sold out....


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Nov 2, 2008)

Nightwish
Hammerfall

that's about it... >.<


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 2, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> None worth noting.  Only band I like that was in Iowa near me was Modest Mouse and the fucking storm ruined that for me.... >.>



oh, modest mouse? i LOVE them. they're crazy good. bummer that it was ruined for you.



Hollow-Dragon said:


> The only bands I've seen live are a few local bands, who I can't remember the names to (go figure). I almost saw The Killers! ...but the tickets were sold out....



and i'd love to see The Killers live. i'm a big fan, and that would totally sucks that tickets were out.

when i was going to see The Matches [for the first time], The Rocket Summer [also the first time], Sonny, Forever the Sickest Kids and All Time Low, i was in Los Angeles the morning of the show, and the show was in Salt Lake City, Utah, and my flight was cancelled. i seriously almost punched my aunt [who had given me a ride to the airport] and then all the airport staff i could find. and i don't even punch people. i'm a pacifist. i ended up being put on a flight that went through Phoenix and took an hour longer, but i made it to the concert just in time for the first band. that was a big adventure.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 2, 2008)

100 Hours
Daniel Bedingfield
Rodrigo & Gabriella
David Gray
Muse (can't remember their support)
Aberfeldy
James Blunt
Circa Survive
Fightstar
Madina Lake
Coheed & Cambria
Pain
Nightwish
Staind
Nickelback
Turisas
Dragonforce
Bluetree
Reedstar
Lost Alone
My Chemical Romance
Sonicflood
YFriday
Johnny Parks
Brian Houston
Supervision
Titus
Band of Brothers
RPM Live
Compass
Adrian Styers
Mark Ferguson Band
Kowalski
Simple Kid
We Are Scientists
Ash
Snow Patrol
Bandwagon
Slashforth
Design Theory
Joel and the Pussycats
Rob Gunning

Probably more but I can't remember.

EDIT: Also, just booked tickets to see Staind (WOO!) in January supported by Seether (YAY!) and Papa Roach (Yawn). Staind and Seether are two of my favourite bands so when Aaron Lewis told me they were going on tour together I almost collapsed with joy.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2008)

Mostly local bands.
5wide (Southern Rock)
Havyn (Alternative rock)

Both bands my uncle plays in. In 5wide he plays drums. In Havyn he plays guitar. I prefer Havyn because the lead singer looks exactly like my dad. :v


----------



## AniyaSliverwood (Nov 2, 2008)

Hanson, Marylin Manson, Limp Biscuit, and I forgot I went to Zetafest <for those of you who don't know it's an ex-local radio station>


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I've only been to two concerts >_>

but the artists who were there were:

Bullet For my Valentine (they opened for Maiden)
Iron Maiden
Megadeth
Dio
Alcoholica (Metallica cover band)

...I thought I'd have at least 7. RAGH NEED MORE LIVE MUSIC


----------



## stray wolfy (Nov 3, 2008)

HIM (theonly time I've seen energetic goths lol)
Sonata Arctica
ZZ Top
Moody Blues


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 3, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> oh, modest mouse? i LOVE them. they're crazy good. bummer that it was ruined for you.
> 
> 
> 
> and i'd love to see The Killers live. i'm a big fan, and that would totally sucks that tickets were out.


 
Yeah... it was for my birthday too, that woulda' been awesome to go see my most favorite band of all time live about a week before my birthday.


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 4, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> Yeah... it was for my birthday too, that woulda' been awesome to go see my most favorite band of all time live about a week before my birthday.



oh, yeah. birthday concerts are great. the first time i saw Say Anything [one of my six, or at the very least one of my ten, favourite bands] and the second time i saw The Rocket Summer [again in the top six or at least top ten] were both to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 4, 2008)

Elton John
Barenaked Ladies
Nightwish
Nickleback 
Greenday
Three Days Grace
Billy Talent
Plain White T's
Dropkick Murphy's
Rise Against
Anti-Flag
Carrie Underwood
George Canyon

I think that is all... there might be more though... I have a terrible memory...
ELTON JOHN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mmmke (Nov 4, 2008)

him

the faint

all american rejects

ming & ping


----------



## Skittle (Nov 4, 2008)

L'arc~en~ciel
MUCC (x2)
Dir en grey
D'espairsRay
THE UNDERNEATH

I personally met MUCC (twice), D'espairsRay and THE UNDERNEATH. They are SHITLOADS nicer than the American bands who were on Taste of Chaos. They were very personal, hugged you, anything. From what I heard the American bands were just very cold towards fans.

Hurr. Jrock love. Trying to get to go to some country concerts but kinda hard since my only country buddy has marching band right now.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 5, 2008)

Duran Duran (like 15 or 16 times lol), Radiohead, Super Furry Animals (twice), Stone Temple Pilots (twice), Heart, Sting, Eurythmics, Steve Vai, Aquabats, and Neurotic Outsiders ('supergroup': Billy Idol, John Taylor [Duran Duran], Steve Jones [Sex Pistols], Matt Sorum & Duff McKagan [Guns 'n Roses/Velvet Revolver]).

There are a lot of other bands that technically I've seen, but only because they opened for one of the bands listed above. Most aren't worth mentioning, with one notable exception: Cheap Trick, who opened for STP the first time I saw them. I didn't even know they were going to be there until the show started. It rocked lol.

Biggest regret: The time I was going to go see friggin' _Kraftwerk_, and then they cancelled the entire US leg of their tour. T_T


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 5, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> Polysics [they're from Japan and they're crazy]



Oh snap, I love them! A bunch of my friends (all furries, actually) just went to see them this past Saturday night, but I couldn't go. Damn my inability to be in two places at the same time.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 6, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> oh, yeah. birthday concerts are great. the first time i saw Say Anything [one of my six, or at the very least one of my ten, favourite bands] and the second time i saw The Rocket Summer [again in the top six or at least top ten] were both to celebrate my birthday.


 
I wish I could do something like that for my B-day... probably the closest thing to that for me on my b-day was going to chuck e. cheese... X_X


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 6, 2008)

Hm, I've seen many small-time bands live. A couple big ones.

The Chieftains
Flogging Molly
The Fenians
Black Irish
The Young Dubliners
Scurvy Bastards
Celtic Spring
Wicked Tinkers

Some bands I /really/ want to see live: 

Voltaire
Dropkick Murphys
The Pogues
Corvus Corax


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 7, 2008)

Jimmy's Chicken Shack
Britney Spears (against my will, honestly!)
Disturbed (twice)
Metallica
Godsmack (twice)
Marylin Manson (twice)
Shinedown (twice)
Creed (three times)
12 Stones
Sugar Ray
Matchbox 20
Rob Zombie (twice)
Korn
Cradle of Filth (lulzworthy omg. Rita Repulsa, anyone?)
Killswitch Engage
Iron Maiden
Black Sabbath/Ozzy (twice)
Chevelle (my god they suck live)
& others that I can't remember... it's been too long since I've been to a concert!


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 7, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> Oh snap, I love them! A bunch of my friends (all furries, actually) just went to see them this past Saturday night, but I couldn't go. Damn my inability to be in two places at the same time.



yeah, i like them live a lot better than recorded. they're so crazy and they're so good at pumping up the crowd.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 7, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> yeah, i like them live a lot better than recorded. they're so crazy and they're so good at pumping up the crowd.



That's exactly what I've heard, that it doesn't matter whether they're playing for a huge festival-sized crowd or 40 people in a tiny club, they just totally put everything they have into the show.

One of my friends who went to the show this past weekend posted his review in his FA journal, if you care to read it. They always go to Polysics shows in orange jumpsuits, and the band took pictures of them and put them on their page.

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/512531/


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 7, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> 100 Hours
> EDIT: Also, just booked tickets to see Staind (WOO!) in January supported by Seether (YAY!) and Papa Roach (Yawn). Staind and Seether are two of my favourite bands so when Aaron Lewis told me they were going on tour together I almost collapsed with joy.



StainD is awesome, too bad Mr. Lewis is a jerk =| ...I've never seen them, but Fill Me Up is "our song"... xD  My Dad's been twice. I saw Seether once, before they were Known Everywhere, in a little bar. The best concerts I've been to happened in little bars...


----------



## Not A Fox (Nov 7, 2008)

One time  - at a bar in the Harrah's casino in New Orleans - I saw lil' Jon. 


It's not a gimmick: He really does say nnYEAAAAH & WWWHAT all the time. 

There were some other big wigs there for the NAACP event there, too, but I specifically remember lil' Jon and his crew w/ fat chicks.

TRY BEATING THAT, HUH?

TRY BEATING COMING WITHIN 5 FEET OF A CELEB BY TOTAL COINCIDENCE.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 8, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> TRY BEATING COMING WITHIN 5 FEET OF A CELEB BY TOTAL COINCIDENCE.



OK, I'll give it a shot.

In an earlier post I mentioned that I went to a show by a band called Neurotic Outsiders, a band that included Billy Idol, John Taylor of Duran Duran, Steve Jones of the Sex Pistols,  and Matt Sorum & Duff McKagan of Guns 'n Roses/Velvet Revolver. Since this group had so many notable people in it, a lot of _other_ notables were there to see the show. I later heard that Dan Aykroyd was in attendance, as well as several members of Aerosmith (no big surprise there, really, since the show was at Mama Kin, their club in Boston).

After the show I was walking towards the exit when I walked _right by_ this dude who I looked at and thought, "Wow, that guy looks exactly like Jimmy Page." I walked out of the club, and then realized that my friend who I went to the show with was no longer with me. A few seconds later he comes out going, _"That was Jimmy Page!"_ lol... it turned out that Robert Plant and Jimmy Page were in town to play the Garden the next night, and they were both at the show. I walked within inches of Page and just assumed that it was someone who _looked_ like him lol. My friend was freaking out, because growing up, Jimmy Page was pretty much his hero.

So in one night, I got to be in the same cramped little club with Billy Idol and members of Led Zeppelin, the Sex Pistols, Aerosmith, Duran Duran, and Guns 'n Roses. Not too shabby.


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 10, 2008)

so i went to two concerts this weekend. also, i remembered a couple bands i saw before.

Dandelion Stories [this band is on the record label me and my brother started]
Tri-fecta
Last Regrets
Spondee
Warbonnet
The Spill Canvas [again]
The Hush Sound
Mury
We the Kings [this was at warped tour, i just forgot until now]
The Whomping Willows [a wizardrock band... all their songs are about the Harry Potter books]
Justin Finch-Fletchley [of Justin Finch-Fletchley and the Sugar Quills. again, wizardrock]
Catchlove [wizardrock one more time]


----------



## BlauShep (Nov 15, 2008)

Dave Matthews Band
Hootie and the Blowfish
and i almost saw Foo Fighters, but i didn't want to go with my mom.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 15, 2008)

Taking Back Sunday (unfortunately)


----------



## lilmissnobody (Nov 15, 2008)

I went to FoxFest (a free show sponsored by a local classic rock station) three years in a row. Mostly it was hair bands, but they got a couple big names like Blue Oyster Cult, Deep Purple, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, and .38 Special. REO Speedwagon played one year, but I missed it.


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 15, 2008)

BlauShep said:


> Dave Matthews Band



oh, they're great live. i've never seen them, but i've heard recordings of their concerts. they'd be crazy awesome to see.


----------



## SilberCat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've seen Weird Al live. That's it.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 17, 2008)

Notable ones are

Social Distortion (they were playing at Tony Hawk's Boom Boom Huck Jam several years ago... dunno if that counts)
Rise Against (my brother's a fan)
Foo Fighters (woo!)
M83 (yesterday lol)
Bruce Springsteen (saw him for FREE at a FREE Obama rally)

I've been to more, but they're not really worth mentioning, except for Swift Technique, which is an undiscovered local Philly band... they're awesome live 

I REALLLY REALLLLY want to see

Coldplay
Armin Van Buuren
The Chemical Brothers
Red Hot Chili Peppers
311
Rancid
Pearl Jam
etc... random shit.


----------



## Snack (Nov 23, 2008)

N*Sync (mother made me go with her x.x)
That guy from Matchbox 20 (mom again)
Korn - ^_^ -


----------



## Ralphh (Nov 25, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> oh, yeah. birthday concerts are great. the first time i saw Say Anything [one of my six, or at the very least one of my ten, favourite bands] and the second time i saw The Rocket Summer [again in the top six or at least top ten] were both to celebrate my birthday.



I love Say Anything and The Rocket Summer :]
My first concert was Story of the Year, I went to that for my birthday.

Here's the list, I've been to so many I'll try not to leave any out.

Story of the Year
Greeley Estates
Anberlin
Monty Are I
Silverstien
Ascitiesburn
Alesana
Poison the Well
Envy on the Coast
Alexisonfire
Norma Jean
Saosin
Tony Danza Tap dance extravaganza 
Evergreen Terrace 
Emmure
Veil of Maya 
Chiodos
The Color Fred
MxPx
Senses Fail
Foxy Shizam
Sky Eats Airplane
Dance Gavin Dance
A Day to Remember
The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus 
New Found Glory
Pierce the Veil
August Burns Red
As I Lay Dying
Everytime I Die
Death Cab for Cutie
Dear and the Headlights
Emery
Hawthorne Heights 
Hellogoodbye
Boys like Girls


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 25, 2008)

Ralphh said:


> I love Say Anything and The Rocket Summer :]
> My first concert was Story of the Year, I went to that for my birthday.
> 
> Here's the list, I've been to so many I'll try not to leave any out.
> ...



oh, good list. i almost saw Foxy Shazam last summer, but jaust barely wasn't able to make it. they're insane.

also, lots of these bands on your list have come to my hometown recently, which is awesome because we used to never have concerts. fortunately, we got a cool venue not too long ago called The Icon and all kinds of cool bands do shows there now.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Nov 25, 2008)

ISIS
Opeth
Zombi
Dalek
STS9
Eoto
Primus
Dwezil Zappa
Converge
Tool
311(unfortunatly)
The Roots
Consirator
Elliot Lip
Steve Moore
Genghis Tron
Intronaut
Mouth of the architect
Mogwai
Umphrees Mcgee
Nacthmystium
Battles
Behold...The arctopus
Sugar Ray(*shutters*)
Mudvayne(In my mall goth phase)
Boris
Between The Buried And Me
Horse the band
Zao
Killswitch Engage(when they did'nt suck)
Lamb of god
The mars Volta
Yes
RHCP
Dream Theater
3
Porcupine Tree
Project Object
Deadmau5(ugh)
The dillinger escape plan
Alot of others at festivals i dont feel like naming.


----------



## Ralphh (Nov 28, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> oh, good list. i almost saw Foxy Shazam last summer, but jaust barely wasn't able to make it. they're insane.
> 
> also, lots of these bands on your list have come to my hometown recently, which is awesome because we used to never have concerts. fortunately, we got a cool venue not too long ago called The Icon and all kinds of cool bands do shows there now.



Oh that's really too bad, they seriously put on a show like nothing I've ever seen.  They keyboardist was standing on his keyboard and the lead singer was eating lit cigarettes while performing, they were nuts haha.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

(Main Bands)
Linkin Park
The Who
Dave Mathews Band

(Opening Bands[non-premire])
Chris Cornell
The Bravery
Kaiser Chiefs
Panic! At The Disco
Yeah Yeah Yeah's
Wolfmother
and several others from BFD i can't remember


----------



## Tails Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

Seen-
Bon Jovi: April 2008
Lynyrd Skynyrd: May 2008
Linkin Park: August 2008

Gonna see-
Fall Out Boy: In two weeks
Oasis: Sometime next year, hopefully D=


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

Tails Fox said:


> Seen-
> Linkin Park: August 2008



where did you see them?... i went to Projekt Revolution at Shoreline Amphitheater near San Francisco, California


----------



## Mercy (Nov 28, 2008)

AC/DC
Blue Man Group [Twice]
Disturbed
Hemlock [Twice]
Killswitch Engage
Linkin Park
Mastodon
Mudvayne
Ozzy w/Zakk Wylde
Powerman 5000
Rob Zombie w/John 5
Slash's Snake Pit
Slayer
Xibit

Not too many others, but I know there's a few I'm forgetting.  More concerts need to come to Montana.


----------



## Tails Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> where did you see them?... i went to Projekt Revolution at Shoreline Amphitheater near San Francisco, California


I saw them at the Ford Amphitheatre in Tampa, FL. Chris Cornell and The Bravery were there too, which was great


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 28, 2008)

More than my tequila soaked brain can remember:

AC/DC (missed them this year, first in 20 years)
Payolas
Northern Pikes
Rush
Triumph
Honeymoon Suite
David Bowie (3 times)
The Rolling Stones (4 times)
UB40
The Who (once was enough)
Scorpions
Twisted Sister
Quiet Riot
Traveling Wilburys
Tom Petty
Tom Cochran (and I was there the day after he tried to land his float plane on the grass strip at CZBA still remember the wreck)
The Dyk van Dykes
The Cramps (like, dozens)
Talking Heads
Screaming Blue Messiahs (i wanna be a flintstone!)
David Wilcox
Headstones
Teenage Head
The Ramones
The Kings
Heaven 17 (later, Treble Charger)
The Wet Spots 
Goddo
The Spoons (went to school with the Pruce kids)
The Pursuit of Happiness (4 people showed up, university gig....Moe sang anyway  I got to introduce the band, was working as a DJ for CHMA 107.)
Screaming Trees
Chalk Circle
The Cult
Billy Idol
Shadowy Men on a Shadowy Planet
Hoodoo Guru's
Hommes sans Chapeaus (aka Men without Hats)
Bare Naked Ladies (including a private concert for our company's 125 birthday)
Billy Joel
I Mother Earth (another private party, when Merisel sold a Billion dollars of Microsoft Windows)
Skinny Puppy


and Jimmy Buffet (too many times to recall).  Screw the fursuit, its a grass skirt and coconut bra for me!

Quite a bit of CanCon for the northern furs.


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 2, 2008)

I just got back from AC/DC on Sunday.  Freaking awesome


----------



## Laze (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't remember all the gigs I've been to, but the one's that stick in my mind would be Meshuggah, Torche and Deftones.

I also saw The Pixies a few years ago when they toured all the UK summer festivals. I was stoned out of my head, wrapped in a blanket I stole from the Oxfam tent, crying like a lost little child and screaming the lyrics back at Black Francis and the gang. There was only me in that field - regardless if there were several thousand people doing exactly the same - it was a very special moment.

And then they played _The Girl In The Radiator Song_ and I pretty much could have died then and there <3


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 5, 2008)

AC/DC last Sunday

Freaking amazing


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 6, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:


> ISIS
> Opeth
> Zombi
> Dalek
> ...



I want to be your friend. It is nice to see kids listening to Yes. When did you see DEP, Genghis Tron and The Roots?

I saw these acts:
The Queers
Thomas Dolby
"Weird Al" Yankovic
MegaFaun
Michael Manring (Highly recommended if you enjoy fretless bass and "soundscapes")
St. Petersburg String Quartet
If we are counting comedians (They are artists too), then:
Todd Barry
Eugene Mirman
Emo Phillips


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 6, 2008)

AC DC last friday..
and I just got back from a Metallica concert.. 

Amazing


----------



## Loken (Dec 9, 2008)

Rolling Stones.
Rodger Waters.
Meatloaf.
If there are any others I cannot remember, I am not really too into music.


----------



## ZiggyShadowDust (Dec 12, 2008)

Well lets see. In no particular order...

- Dexy's Midnight Runners (Belfast, Northern Ireland) December 2004
- Madness (Belfast, Northern Ireland) December 2007
- R.E.M. (Balloch, Scotland) June 2005
- Feeder (Balloch, Scotland) June 2005
- The Zutons (Balloch, Scotland) June 2005

Oh dear. That's it. I like R.E.M. more but by the time they came on (after 4 support performances, Feeder and The Zutons being two of them), my legs were killing me. The Madness consert was better because the came on just as I arrived, and I got to sit down.  And I wore a fez too.

Tell you what. I'd stop at nothing to get in a David Bowie concert, if he ever does one again.


----------



## Teracat (Dec 12, 2008)

Currently not too many but...
-Weird Al Yankovic
-The Pillows
-Groovelily
-Tally Hall
-Ani DiFranco (who, if I may say so, puts on a hell of a show)

It's my goal to someday soon see Barenaked Ladies in concert, but I don't know when that'll be possible without paying for cruise tickets...


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 12, 2008)

Do comedians count? I'm way more into standup then regular music.


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 12, 2008)

Load_Blown said:


> Emo Phillips


 :shock:

Epic win!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 13, 2008)

The Who.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Dec 13, 2008)

I saw Michael Buble give a solo concert back in July, and it was good.  The sets, the lighting and the band were amazing. He does have a nice voice when it comes to performing in a similar style of "crooning" like Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Digitalblood (Dec 14, 2008)

The Bravery

VNV Nation
And One

Iris
Comasoft
Ctrl

And I'll be seeing Devision and Seabound in Jan!


----------

